# Audio Study Guide For NREMT- BASIC Exam!



## rob the mexican medic (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey everyone I'm making a audio study guide to pass the NREMT-Basic Exam. It's about 8 cd's 30 minutes each. Study while you drive,work out, etc. Who wants one? ??


----------



## rob the mexican medic (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey everyone this is now for sale on Gumroad! YES!

https://gumroad.com/l/QWGr

Because I love you guys so much I added a promo code for EMTLIFE. Just type in emtliferocks! into offer box and you get a ten percent discount! How cool is that? 

Love you guys love ems. Cheers

P.S. Amazon too if you are old skool and like CD's http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EZYVUQK


----------



## Katrina Kimble (Jul 16, 2017)

Are u still selling these cd's? I have a squad member who could really use them. He's trying for his nremt so he can receive his state card cause here in Maryland u have to pass both emt- b Maryland test and nremt test to get Ur card.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2017)

rob the mexican medic said:


> Hey everyone I'm making a audio study guide to pass the NREMT-Basic Exam. It's about 8 cd's 30 minutes each. Study while you drive,work out, etc. Who wants one? ??



Are you an instructor? Where did you Obtain your information? Are you 100% sure it's accurate? What specifically are your qualifications for producing a "study guide"?


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 16, 2017)

This thread is almost four years old and the user hasn't been on in three years. I don't think you are going to get a response


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2017)

Hahah. You got me. I just saw the recent response and hadn't seen the original. 

Even still... an unvetted study guide could be worse than not studying at all.


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 16, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Hahah. You got me. I just saw the recent response and hadn't seen the original.
> 
> Even still... an unvetted study guide could be worse than not studying at all.


Very true


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2017)

Holy thread resurrection Batman.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 17, 2017)

Reviews of the product from amazon (because i felt the desire to see what others said:

_1.0 out of 5 stars_Terrible Purchase
ByLisa McCrearyon September 26, 2015
Format: Audio CD_|_Verified Purchase
I was highly disappointed with my purchase of the EMT audio study guide. The quality was terrible. Words were mispronounced and he got confused at times. It appeared that someone made this study guide at home.
The label on the disk was even terrible! It came off the disk while in the player and got stuck!!
I wasn't even sure if I was going to receive the disks after I ordered them since it took so long to receive them.

_1.0 of 5 stars_Do not buy this product!
Bybrett cloutieron February 22, 2017
Format: Audio CD_|_Verified Purchase
This is a waste of Money! For starters the audio quality is poor. The Cd's once they get warm in your car audio Get Stuck due to the labels applied to the disc. The " author " of these Cd"s is an Emt himself- however he is not following a script or even the Emt book- if your study to be an Emt yourself you would find there is No logical order to what this "author" is telling you. Save you money buy something else....

_1.0 out of 5 stars_was looking forward to it when arrived was disappointed. And of course to get money back
ByKimon July 7, 2014
Format: Audio CD_|_Verified Purchase
I thought this was an absolute joke! Not worth the money, was looking forward to it when arrived was disappointed. And of course to get money back ...pain in neck


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah, I read those too.


----------

